# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Welsh cookie recipe...

## Nasturtium

Does anyone have a Welsh cookie recipe that DOES NOT contain shortning or lard? We always buy them when we go to the Scottish Highland Games here in Wisconsin, once a year, and that's not enough! Thanks!

----------


## Alizey

Here I want to share a recipe. I make it and I like its taste. Hope you will like it.
*Ingredients*
2 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup sugar, plus more for sprinkling
2 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon finely grated orange zest
1 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon fine salt
1/2 cup unsalted butter (1 stick), cold and diced, plus more for cooking
3/4 cup currants
2 large eggs, slightly beaten
2 to 3 tablespoons buttermilk
Melted butter, for cooking
*Directions*
Whisk the flour, sugar, baking powder, zest, nutmeg and salt in a medium bowl. Rub in the butter with your fingertips until the mixture looks sandy. Stir in the currants. Beat the eggs and 2 tablespoons of the buttermilk together. Stir into the dry ingredients to make a shaggy dough, add more buttermilk if the dough is dry. Gather dough into a disk, wrap in plastic wrap and refrigerate for 1 hour.

Roll the dough on a floured workspace into a piece about 1/4-inch thick. Cut into 2 to 3- inch rounds.

Heat a griddle or frying pan over medium-low heat. Brush the pan surface with butter. Cook the cookies until slightly brown and cooked through, about 4 to 5 minutes on each side. Transfer to a rack, sprinkle with sugar and cool. Store in a cookie tin.

----------


## elenekaterrr

I like cookies very mush so I appreciate for this recipe!

----------


## jk-oscar

> Here I want to share a recipe. I make it and I like its taste. Hope you will like it.
> *Ingredients*
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> 3/4 cup sugar, plus more for sprinkling
> 2 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
> 1 teaspoon finely grated orange zest
> 1 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
> 1/2 teaspoon fine salt
> 1/2 cup unsalted butter (1 stick), cold and diced, plus more for cooking
> ...


After leaving Italy, I haven't eaten European food for quite some time. Thanks for the menu. In the future, I think I'll be able to cook my own food.

----------


## Lovecooking

I'll try this recipe, thanks very much :)

----------

